# HVAC questions



## ductcleaningportlandpro (Aug 10, 2021)

*Does adjusting the thermostat really save on energy bills?*


----------



## Melvin P. Felton (Oct 11, 2021)

ductcleaningportlandpro said:


> *Does adjusting the thermostat really save on energy bills?*


The general rule is to turn your thermostat back about 7°-10°F from what you would normally set it at in that season for 8 hours a day. This way you can reduce your energy use enough to save upwards of 10 percent a year on heating and cooling. You can simply change the temperature before you leave for work.


----------



## ductcleaningportlandpro (Aug 10, 2021)

Melvin P. Felton said:


> The general rule is to turn your thermostat back about 7°-10°F from what you would normally set it at in that season for 8 hours a day. This way you can reduce your energy use enough to save upwards of 10 percent a year on heating and cooling. You can simply change the temperature before you leave for work.


It's actually a great and helpful piece of information, love the tips and will use them as a future reference, thank you!


----------



## Kangaroogod (Dec 6, 2011)

I would bet the saving are less than 10% and more like 2-3.. just my hunch 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

